# DAMPIER/WALKER TO KNICKS...?



## jj9487 (Jun 2, 2003)

*REPORTS say..DAMPIER/WALKER TO KNICKS...*

I have just been informed from my good friend at MSG that the Knicks are close to completing another 3-way deal that would look like the following...

NY Knicks recieve:

C Eric Dampier (via GS)
PF Antoine Walker (via Dallas)

GS recieves:

PG Frank Willams (via NY)
C Diekembe Mutumbo (via NY)
SF Josh Howard (via Dallas)

Dallas recieves:

PF/C Kurt Thomas (via NY)
GS 2nd Round PICK 2005

This deal should become public within the limits of the NBA trade deadline which is Feb. 19


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Do you have a source??


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If this goes down...Rasheed will not be in a Knicks uniform next season.


----------



## PetroToZoran (Jul 2, 2003)

Dallas gets robbed. I don't think it's legit.


----------



## the Trent Tuckers (Feb 15, 2004)

who wants walker here? cuban didnt seem to be a big fan of his, eventhough he played well. I like dampier tho. 
do we get alittle cap space at all with this trade?


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Let me see if i get this..Antoine Walker and Josh howard will only get you Kurt Thomas and a second round pick??? 

CMON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## merc_cuban (Jan 18, 2004)

lol no way in hell the mavs do this. JOSH HOWARD isn't going ANY WHERE and kurt thomas doesn't help the mavs either.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

not even close...

no chance......

thread should be closed


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

Let's just give this a little run for a second.

Dampier, Walker, are both free agents at the end of the season, and I believe that both are unrestricted free agents at that.

Thomas is an unrestricted free agent at the end of the year too. He played at TCU and lives in Dallas and would like to play there.

Cuban would give up Howard to get Thomas, as he has liked him for quite sometime. Plus, the Mavs don't need Howard. They need some toughness in the middle, and Thomas could provide that.

Golden State gets Frank Williams and Howard, along with some cap relief when Mutombo comes off the books.

Don't shy away from this deal getting done. If it gets done, it is a coup for the Knicks, because they can dump Walker at the end of the year, and pick up Sheed for the MLE. If this gets done, it is a good move by all parties.


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

no it isnt... its a horrible deal on the mavs part.

how do the mavs "not need" howard. What team doesnt need a defensive swingman on a team where michael finley is getting older every year. This move is the biggest reach ever on the mavs part. Trading walker for howard is a move you only do if it wins you the championship this year.... this trade does not come close to doing that.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Doesn't work under the cap.


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

Then you trade Finley instead of Howard ? Mavs management likes Finley too much to trade him, and they certainly aren't going to trade him to Golden State. 

There are plenty of swingmen who can score and play defense, rather you get them via trade or through the draft. Big guys do not come around every day.

The Mavs would be better suited if they got Dampier though. He's bigger and stronger than Thomas, and could at least attempt to guard Shaq.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

We just got Tnt why we need anotha sf?


----------



## WXHOOPS (Jan 15, 2004)

'Cause Tim Thomas is garbage. Once Sheed shows up next year, Thomas will be picking splinters out of his ***, like he should have been doing in Milwaukee. Talk about one of the alltime "not realizing their talent" guys.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>WXHOOPS</b>!
> 'Cause Tim Thomas is garbage. Once Sheed shows up next year, Thomas will be picking splinters out of his ***, like he should have been doing in Milwaukee. Talk about one of the alltime "not realizing their talent" guys.








LoL. Very true.


----------



## Stallion (Apr 23, 2003)

> 'Cause Tim Thomas is garbage. Once Sheed shows up next year, Thomas will be picking splinters out of his ***, like he should have been doing in Milwaukee. Talk about one of the alltime "not realizing their talent" guys.


Actually you are talking about two of the alltime "not realizing thier talent" guys.

P.S. This trade is garbage and makes no sense!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

I guess i was wrong all along..KT is the best power foward in the game....

What was i thinking


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

You know, Dampier would have to go to Dallas for this to work capwise, and that makes much more sense as well. Also, I highly doubt that Josh Howard is involved in the deal. It's more likely that it's someone like Travis Best.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

I don't think for a second it'll happen, but could you imagine...

Marbury
Houston
Walker
Sheed
Dampier

With Penny, TT, Nazr, DJ, Norris, off the bench?

Talk about events unforseen. poor Layden's eyes would be rolling in their sockets like slot machine cherries...


----------



## 24-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Walker is not playing for New York.
That just cannot happen.
If it did then New York would win the title this year, not because of Walker but because the Boston jinx would be in. Anytime a Boston player goes to New York bad things happen to Boston.
(Like a Knicks Championship)

Danny Ainge would be tarred and feathered. lol
That actually might be worth it to me

:laugh:


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Too #$%$% funny



> Talk about events unforseen. poor Layden's eyes would be rolling in their sockets like slot machine cherries...


And my brother rashidi will still be squirming out of stating what it takes for Isiah to be deemed successful

If Josh Howard wasnt mentioned in the trade it would have an ounce of credibility....


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>truth</b>!
> And my brother rashidi will still be squirming out of stating what it takes for Isiah to be deemed successful


He'd tell us Layden had laid the groundwork for all those trades but he didn't want to mortgage our future for a championship now.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I am sure this is happening josh howard sucks and is terrible he isn't worth anything.

I think you got the trade a bit off though, dallas also offers every knick fan an all expense paid trip to Hawaii with the maverick cheerleader of your choice, and you can hit Mark Cuban in the balls for free.


\


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

If Dampier or Mutombo went to the Mavs it might make sense, but why would the Mavericks do this? Because they finally get their "big" man in Kurt Thomas? All 6'9 of Thomas will get the job done against the Shaqs, Duncans, and Garnetts of the league.



The Mavericks might as well give away their playoff spot if they do this, because they would be better off not making the playoffs and getting a good pick then getting hammered in the first round with that trade.


----------

